
Sedar Argic - dredmorbius
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serdar_Argic
======
bediger4000
> For a period of several months in the first half of 1994

It started a good deal before 1994.

This article misses out on the conspiracy theory that Hasan B. Mutlu was
Argic, and was succeeded by Ahmet Cosar, a Univ of Minnesota (grad?) student.
The Argic nom de guerre was succeeded by a couple of other fake Turkish
accounts for a month or two. There was a good deal of speculation that "Argic"
had a pink contract with Uunet.

Strangely, when Cosar lost his student visa and had to leave UM, Argic and his
"friends" disappeared. Wonder why that was?

